# new wheels and tire size. what pressure to use?



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello. Ive changed my stock wheels 17" with 225 50 17 for 18" 225 40 18". Im using 34 psi front and rear. In the stock ones i was using 36. The mqxinun tire pressure of the new ones is 51 psi. 

What pressure should i use for more confort?

Thanks


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

softer for more comfort, 32 or 33 psi. more pressure = harder tire = more grip = less comfort


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i usually just go with what the inside of the door says. on the cruze its 35 psi


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

My Cruze w/ the sport susp. and the 17's is supposed to have 30 psi stock. If you run higher psi you might begin to wear the center of the tire rather quickly. Depends on the width of the wheel. With mine, if I go higher than 30 psi the steering and handling begin to go south.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuel efficiency will also get better if your running slightly higher pressures, lower the pressures and the car will be more softer and grip better.

Since these really aren't a sports car, I tend to run slightly higher


----------

